# Front page often V .. E ..... R ................Y .. SLOW to load



## Aglet (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been happening a while but seems to be getting even worse lately, opening the front page of this site can take a very long time.
from what I can tell, it often seems the holdup is google-analytics related code and waiting for social media sites to return data for their links (with counters?)
Seems at its worst during the day when all those over-used social media sites are very busy.

Once into the CR forum section, stuff loads pretty quickly, even with graphics.

I doubt any of this is going away... I'll either be skipping the front page or looking for a browser plugin to block all that 3rd party code from trying to load.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a very slow internet connection, and the CR front page opens almost instantly, which is unusually fast.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a very slow internet connection, and the CR front page opens almost instantly, which is unusually fast.



No slowness for me, either. Loads fast even on my iPhone via AT&T's slower non-LTE network.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Normal speed here too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe Google Adsense reads your posts, and whatever server distributes the Nikon/Sony ads is bogged down...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have a very slow internet connection, and the CR front page opens almost instantly, which is unusually fast.
> ...



+1...Samsung S4 4G Verizion loads quite fast - no slowing down.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lightning fast for me. Any time of day.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try downloading and installing an "add blocker", I have one installed and it works on all my browsers, well worth it as long as you don't mind having add free Browsing.

I dont know if it'll help your situation, but worth trying, my CR Front page seems to load quite fast.


----------



## mjbehnke (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine loads very fast too.... unless there's a Nikon ad, than I have to reboot to get the green tint off my screen. My phone loads fast too.


----------



## Ron Bailey (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a horrible internet connection via satellite on the Big Island of Hawaii in the middle of nowhere and it loads up very fast. Does not sound like a site problem.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 8, 2013)

none of the CR domain code is slow, 
it's just google (adsense and G+), twitter, facebook, (gurble?!?) and a smattering of other domains that get (multi-?) referred to by whatever I haven't had the patience to track.

By the time some of these things get resolved the sun has moved perceptibly across the sky when I try to access from work - I've had loads take nearly 3 minutes or even time out.
At home I'm on a feed that's got great burst BW and Mb+/s sustained thru-put. Page loads reasonably well but all the non-CR domains are still fairly slow to load.

Yup, maybe a new adblock plugin is needed, and custom block everything else. Hmmm... maybe my ISP is traffic-shaping some of that junk.

edit: anyone else on this part of the continent having load speed issues? (AB, BC, WA, ID, MT, AK)
edit 2: yup, with some updated ad, script, and track blocker plugins CR front page loads super fast.


----------



## candyman (Sep 8, 2013)

Aglet said:


> none of the CR domain code is slow,
> *it's just google (adsense and G+), twitter, facebook, (gurble?!?) *and a smattering of other domains that get (multi-?) referred to by whatever I haven't had the patience to track*.*
> 
> By the time some of these things get resolved the sun has moved perceptibly across the sky when I try to access from work - I've had loads take nearly 3 minutes or even time out.
> ...



Yes, same here. And some animated adds...


----------



## cocopop05 (Sep 8, 2013)

Canon Rumors loads almost instantly on my iPad and on my Win 8.1 PC. I have a 116Mbit/s internet connection and a HP Z800 Dual CPU workstation. 

If CR is loading slowly, I suspect the issue is most likely related to your internet connection speed foremost, PC speed cold be a secondary issue causing the delay. Though unless your PC is ancient (6+ years old), I suspect the hardware will not be the issue.


----------



## candyman (Sep 8, 2013)

cocopop05 said:


> Canon Rumors loads almost instantly on my iPad and on my Win 8.1 PC. I have a 116Mbit/s internet connection and a HP Z800 Dual CPU workstation.
> 
> If CR is loading slowly, I suspect the issue is most likely related to your internet connection speed foremost, PC speed cold be a secondary issue causing the delay. Though unless your PC is ancient (6+ years old), I suspect the hardware will not be the issue.




Connection is fiberglass. PC i7 graphiccard 1 GB, 8GB memory - 6 months old.


----------



## winglet (Sep 8, 2013)

I access the site from all over the world, mostly from home here in Dubai, and no speed issues.


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 8, 2013)

Indeed the front page is the slowest front page I regularly read. On my notebook it is as slow as on my Desktop PC. Interestingly the effect does not change when I am abroad with my notebook.

Michael


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried turning off my adblocker, but it made no difference, almost instant loading.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2013)

Aglet is having a problem with the bandingwidth of the CR site. Ahhhh, the irony.


----------

